# Was gibt es in Matrei und näherer Umgebung?



## klasid (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr Boardies aus Österreich,
ich hab für den Herbst (Mitte Oktober) mich hinreißen lassen, mit Familie Euer schönes Land zu besuchen. Nun ists ja nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass mich auch die Angellust begleitet.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob in der Umgebung von Matrei Gewässer sind, aus denen man nen schönes Abendessen ziehen kann?

Wär nett, wenn Ihr nem "Südschweden"   :q  mal mit Rat zur Seite stehen könntet. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus und liebe Grüße  :m 

Klasid


----------



## klasid (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was gibt es in Matrei und näherer Umgebung?*

Hmmm, ist denn hier im Board niemand, der sich in der Nähe von Matrei in Osttirol auskennt? Schade eigentlich. Hatte ich doch alle meine Hoffnung auf Euch gesetzt.

Klasid


----------



## luigi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was gibt es in Matrei und näherer Umgebung?*

hi klasid,
im sommer stehe ich mehr im wasser als im ab, daher sehe ich dein posting eben erst jetzt.
matrei in osttirol (es gibt auch ein matrei am brenner!?) ist ein super gebiet zum fliegenfischen! es gibt dort ein sehr gutes hotel (www.hotel-rauter.at), das 36 km fliegenstrecke anbietet. ich habe dort schon oft gefischt, vor allem im herbst (bis 1. november) gibt es eine tolle äschenfischerei. h.r. hebeisen veranstaltet jedes jahr im frühjahr und herbst einen zweiwöchigen kurs, dem solltest du ausweichen, wenn du es am wasser ruhig haben willst.
an weiter stromab gelegenen revieren der isel und drau, sowie im benachbarten defereggental gibt es auch tageskarten.
viel vergnügen, luigi


----------



## klasid (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Luigi,

danke für Deine Tipps. Hab bisher leider null Ortskenntnis, werd sie ja aber im Oktober bekommen. Und zu den Fliegenfischern zähl ich auch (noch) nicht. Aber wer weiß ... Danke erstmal. 

Und an alle anderen hier: Bin für jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar

Gruß
Klasid


----------



## christian1234 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was gibt es in Matrei und näherer Umgebung?*

hi,

es gibt da den Tristacher See in Lienz. kannst auch fischen dort.

gruss aus wien


----------

